# This is how poor people are treated in France



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

What're your thoughts about her words ?
View attachment 156748


PS : what a jaw from the other one !!!


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 5, 2019)

France is a giant shithole.


----------



## nastynas (Nov 5, 2019)

le's me


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 5, 2019)

holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 5, 2019)

Eww


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

NCT said:


> Eww
> View attachment 156819


She's so cute


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> She's so cute


Yeah,cute like pepe the frog


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 5, 2019)

she is right though, most of them were too busy being cool and getting fucked in the bathroom stall instead of studying


----------



## Tiddlywink (Nov 5, 2019)

Wtf? A woman advocating for taking personal responsibility of your life and actions? Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> She's so cute






Man your so correct she's so cute i could strangle her to fucking death


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

Completely agree with her. Poor asf and you get 2 children and then expect betabux-billy to pay for your shitty life choices with his taxes.

Flush yourself poor pleb woman.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


> Wtf? A woman advocating for taking personal responsibility of your life and actions? Is such a thing even possible?


When your family is too poor to let you following studies, you don't go to university, and you stay poor, as will be your children. It's a vicious cycle who's hard to break up


reptiles said:


> Man your so correct she's so cute i could strangle her to fucking death


hmm well


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> When your family is too poor to let you following studies, you don't go to university, and you stay poor, as will be your children. It's a vicious cycle who's hard to break up


That's life. Still no reason to force beta-bux billy, under threat of violent imprisonment by the police, to pay more taxes to get you out of poverty.


----------



## Tiddlywink (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> When your family is too poor to let you following studies, you don't go to university, and you stay poor, as will be your children. It's a vicious cycle who's hard to break up


>you don't go to university
>you stay poor
Lmfao. Yeah, let me make the smart decision to go into debt in order to learn information I could get for the price of an internet connection.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

I should learn French tbh


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> When your family is too poor to let you following studies, you don't go to university, and you stay poor, as will be your children. It's a vicious cycle who's hard to break up


It's france. You can study as much as you want FOR FREE.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> That's life. Still no reason to force beta-bux billy, under threat of violent imprisonment by the police, to pay more taxes to get you out of poverty.


I can understand that's life, problem is that you can't make rich even richer, while letting poor people struggling with more and more taxes. Cause that's what happens in France


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> I should learn French tbh


*Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir?!*


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> It's france. You can study as much as you want FOR FREE.


Yes, but that's not what happens in many poor families
After high school, people work in order to financiary help their parents. And they're sometimes forced

Btw it's not free, we're paying that with taxes


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> *Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir?!*


Oui mais je connais tres peu francais 

duolingo temps


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> Yes, but that's not what happens in many poor families
> After high school, people work in order to financiary help their parents. And theey're sometimes forced
> 
> Btw it's not free, we're paying that with taxes


That's the fcking problem that triggers me nowadays, parents so egoistic that they don't want to understand what the best for their children is.
Been there, felt that.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> Yes, but that's not what happens in many poor families
> After high school, people work in order to financiary help their parents. And theey're sometimes forced


I've never heard of so stupid and selfish parents in Europe. There's no need to financially support 2 working people, we have good mininum salaries. Besides, you can financially help your parents when you're a lawyer or a doctor.


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 5, 2019)

c'est vrai c'est la merde


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

Minimum wage is 10.03 eur per hr


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 5, 2019)

A poor female in France gets coddled and receives tons of sympathy. The worst thing they hear is that they should work and stop complaining. 

A poor male in France gets no sympathy, when they complain they get told to stfu and man up


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> I've never heard of so stupid and selfish parents in Europe. There's no need to financially support 2 working people, we have good mininum salaries. Besides, you can financially help your parents when you're a lawyer or a doctor.


But it's fact. Truth is sometimes bitter 
And the point is that poor people in France is more and more taxed, while government makes life easier for rich ones. And then, you have to accept it, and to find normal that some fortunate and lucky whore judge you at TV


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> *Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir?!*


LOL

I just skimmed over your reply and I thought you asked if you want to speak French with you YIKERS


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 5, 2019)

Oui oui suck my dick ho


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> But it's fact. Truth is sometimes bitter
> And the point is that poor people in France is more and more taxed, while government makes life easier for rich ones. And then, you have to accept it, and to find normal that some fortunate and lucky whore judge you at TV


Well then just tell your stupid ass parents to fuck off and go study. It's that simple. Your future isn't worth wasting for your parents greed.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well then just tell your stupid ass parents to fuck off and go study. It's that simple. Your future isn't worth wasting for your parents greed.


That's not my case, but yeah it would be great to do that

But it's easier said than done. You can't judge them like that if you're not in their situation

And well, I repeat that's not what matters here. You can't delete taxes for rich people while you're asking poor ones to pay more and then criticize them on TV, don't you agree?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> LOL
> 
> I just skimmed over your reply and I thought you asked if you want to speak French with you YIKERS


You want to sleep with me


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> You want to sleep with me


Ik I translated it after because I didn't see the verb parler


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> That's not my case, but yeah it would be great to do that
> 
> But it's easier said than done. You can't judge them like that if you're not in their situation
> 
> And well, I repeat that's not what matters here. You can't delete taxes for rich people while you're asking poor ones to pay more and then criticize them on TV, don't you agree?


Poor people barely pay any taxes in the Netherlands, doubt it's different in France. That 'rich' girl in the TV show probably contributes more to the state budget than 5 poor people's taxes combined.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Poor people barely pay any taxes in the Netherlands, doubt it's different in France.


jfl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Ik I translated it after because I didn't see the verb parler


What makes you want to learn how to speak french? You want to go there?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> What makes you want to learn how to speak french? You want to go there?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


>



LOL good shit.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cute language on females but emasculating on men. If I had a child with a french wife i'd teach the lil cumgoblet german or something.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Cute language on females but emasculating on men. If I had a child with a french wife i'd teach the lil cumgoblet german or something.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 5, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Cute language on females but emasculating on men. If I had a child with a french wife i'd teach the lil cumgoblet german or something.


From what I have seen/heard girls like a german, dutch and Italian also Posh British accents.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 5, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> From what I have seen/heard girls like a german, dutch and Italian also Posh British accents.


Over for muricans. No one wants burger accent.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 5, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Over for muricans. No one wants burger accent.


Everyone hears it in music/movies etc. 
Its like walking outside and hearing a car.

Nothing special. Everyone has heard it before and is used to it since a young age.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


>



here we are, the godwin point we were all waiting for


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 5, 2019)

just keep harping on a woman that can barely make ends meet. Typical divide and conquer. It is not like she is not working, but it's hard to care for your children and work and then have enough for exploding housing prices etc. No fucking wonder the West is far below replacement rate and has to substitute the native population with hoardes of immigrants.

Sure go to uni, be good in school. Yes you might not be unemployed with a uni degree, but have you ever looked at underemployment? People just giving up on finding work? How many people live paycheck to paycheck? What's the medium wealth in your country?

The economy is absolutely rigged in favor of big corporations paying zero taxes and then loading off profits/dividends etc. in tax heavens. Since the 1990s we have had big improvements in productivity, but guess what, wages relative to productivity have not risen. I am not talking about increasing taxes on income (isn't it 70% in France after 1mio?), but about corporations paying their fair share. This is market failure and governments have to step in. This system doesn't just fuck over that woman, but every single guy.


----------



## Einon (Nov 5, 2019)

She's not wrong though.


----------



## spark (Nov 6, 2019)

tbh she probably did divorce the dude or she got knocked up by a random chad


Syobevoli said:


>





Warmest Black said:


> Cute language on females but emasculating on men. If I had a child with a french wife i'd teach the lil cumgoblet german or something.


Germans dont even roll their Rs anymore, they sound disgustingly ugly. No German sounds like Goring anymore:



Casadonis said:


> just keep harping on a woman that can barely make ends meet. Typical divide and conquer. It is not like she is not working, but it's hard to care for your children and work and then have enough for exploding housing prices etc. No fucking wonder the West is far below replacement rate and has to substitute the native population with hoardes of immigrants.
> 
> Sure go to uni, be good in school. Yes you might not be unemployed with a uni degree, but have you ever looked at underemployment? People just giving up on finding work? How many people live paycheck to paycheck? What's the medium wealth in your country?
> 
> The economy is absolutely rigged in favor of big corporations paying zero taxes and then loading off profits/dividends etc. in tax heavens. Since the 1990s we have had big improvements in productivity, but guess what, wages relative to productivity have not risen. I am not talking about increasing taxes on income (isn't it 70% in France after 1mio?), but about corporations paying their fair share. This is market failure and governments have to step in. This system doesn't just fuck over that woman, but every single guy.


Women have it incredibly easy. Just don't get knocked up by a random chad without being married? That is it. Also France is among the least right wing places in the West. She is already getting free shit.


RandomGuy said:


> When your family is too poor to let you following studies, you don't go to university, and you stay poor, as will be your children. It's a vicious cycle who's hard to break up
> 
> hmm well


Not only education is 100% free in France, there are also no entrance exams because education is a RIGHT so you can be an idiot and the tax payers will still have to pay for you to fail.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 6, 2019)

NCT said:


> Yeah,cute like pepe the frog


Don't be so rude, i am more cuter


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 7, 2019)

Literally anybody can get tons of free shit just for existing in France.
It's an african-ridden crypto-communist shithole controlled by kikes.
Can't wait to fuck off this joke of a country.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Literally anybody can get tons of free shit just for existing in France.
> It's an african-ridden crypto-communist shithole controlled by kikes.
> Can't wait to fuck off this joke of a country.


I reported


----------



## x30001 (Nov 7, 2019)

j'avais la patate en France


----------

